
Bangalore is actually called Bengaluru - new_here
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangalore#Etymology
======
mytailorisrich
It's the "real name" in the same way as the "real name" of Moscow is Moskva.
I.e. these are the names in the local languages, and names in foreign
languages tend to derive from them.

~~~
new_here
That is also true, however in this case the Indian government did officially
rename Bangalore to Bengaluru in 2014 in order to drop the anglicised version
of Bangalore. Yet many people still refer to it as Bangalore.

For example, Google Maps redirects Bangalore to Bengaluru, whereas it does not
for Moscow.

Bengaluru:
[https://www.google.com/maps/place/bangalore](https://www.google.com/maps/place/bangalore)

Moscow:
[https://www.google.com/maps/place/moscow](https://www.google.com/maps/place/moscow)

~~~
mytailorisrich
That does not make it the 'real name' and it's not for a government to decree
how foreign languages in foreign countries should pronounce the names of local
cities.

In this case it is really just a political move to push back against colonial
times by changing the English names of Indian cities (not only Bangalore) to
strict local orthography. The fact that English is used as a common language
in India may play a role in that push because they probably see a need to
define names in English (which is ironic).

It also depends on the language. China also did that for Beijing, Guangzhou,
etc. It worked in English but e.g. in French nobody cared and the 'French'
names are still used, the same largely goes for the name of Indian cities.

~~~
new_here
If a government formally announces a name change for one of its cities and
provides an English spelling for the new name then that should probably be
respected, like it has been done in the example on Google Maps.

It is definitely political. In this case they're resetting the original name
that was anglicised when they were colonised. Would it not be courteous to
respect that?

~~~
mytailorisrich
Adapting pronunciation of foreign words is what all languages do. It's not
related to colonisation at all.

Respect starts by not forcing pronunciation on foreign languages and not
calling how they pronounce words "not real" (which is what you wrote in the
title of your post and what I took offence with).

Edit: Bangalore is called Bengaluru in Kannada. That's about it.

~~~
new_here
> calling how they pronounce words "not real" (which is what you wrote in the
> title of your post and what I took offence with).

The title does not say Bangalore is not a 'real name'. That is your
intepretation, presumably to justify your argument.

> Respect starts by not forcing pronunciation on foreign languages

Not forcing anything, it was posted as informational. The tone in the link or
my comments is not forceful. Your own tone, however? Again, framed
justification.

> Edit: Bangalore is called Bengaluru in Kannada. That's about it.

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=bangalore&t=h_&ia=web&iaxm=maps](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=bangalore&t=h_&ia=web&iaxm=maps)

[https://www.google.com/maps/place/bangalore](https://www.google.com/maps/place/bangalore)

[https://binged.it/2PYvubq](https://binged.it/2PYvubq)

[https://www.openstreetmap.org/search?query=bangalore#map=12/...](https://www.openstreetmap.org/search?query=bangalore#map=12/12.9889/77.6221)

Not just Kannada, all of the above mapping services "actually" recognise
Bangalore as Bengaluru. But, if you don't want to do that or take offence to a
perspective that differs from yours, that is your prerogative.

~~~
mytailorisrich
> _The title does not say Bangalore is not a 'real name'. That is your
> intepretation, presumably to justify your argument._

The title of this thread at the time I posted my comments was " _The real name
of Bangalore is Bengaluru_ ".

You obviously know that this you are the poster.

HN is about honest discussion... You see to have starting this with an agenda
in mind.

~~~
new_here
I did change the title, twice, within the first few minutes to make it read
more easily. Not in response to your comment, that I had not seen yet, which
now appears to be more focused on nitpicking the title than what was actually
posted.

Since you know so well what HN is about, you'll know that you should read the
content of what is posted and not just drive-by comment based on the title.
Then it should have been clear that the post had nothing to do with denying
Bangalore as a "real name".

The only agenda was to inform people about something I came across that I
thought was interesting. That what a lot of people still refer to as Bangalore
has had it's name changed by the Indian government to Bengaluru and that
people should probably start using that name.

